# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  प्याज की कचौड़ी

## Bhawani7000

सामग्री :
2 कप मैदा, 1/2 टी स्पून नमक, 1/4 कप पिघला हुआ घी।
भरावन के लिए:
2 कप बारीक कटी प्याज, 2 टे.स्पून बेसन, 2 टी स्पून धनिया पाउडर, 2 टीस्पून कलौंजी, 2 टीस्पून सौंफ, 2 तेजपत्ते, 3 टे.स्पून बारीक कटा हरा धनिया, 1/2 टी स्पून बारीक कटी हरी मिर्च, 2 टी स्पून लाल मिर्च पाउडर, 1 टी स्पून गरम मसाला, 2 टे.स्पून तेल, नमक स्वादानुसार।
तलने के लिए रिफाइंड तेल।
कितने लोगों के लिए : 6

विधि :
मैदा में नमक और पिघला हुआ घी डालकर मुलायम गूंध लें। गुंधे हुए मैदा को 12 भागों में बांटकर लोइयां बना लें और गीले कपड़े से ढककर रख दें।
भरावन तैयार के करने के लिए एक पैन में थोड़ा तेल गरम करें, उसमें कलौंजी, सौंफ, तेज पत्ता, हरी मिर्च और प्याज डालकर हल्का ब्राउन होने तक फ्राई करें। अब इसमें बेसन, धनिया पाउडर, लाल मिर्च, गरम मसाला और नमक डालकर 2-3 मिनट तकचलाये। बारीक कटा हरा धनिया डालकर मिला दें। इस मिश्रण में से तेज पत्ते निकाल दें और मिश्रण को ठंडा होने दें।
कचौड़ी बनाने के लिए मैदा की प्रत्येक लोई को 2 इंच के गोलाई में बेल लें, अब इसमें भरावन का मिश्रण डालकर अच्छी तरह बंद करके अंगूठे से दबा दें ध्यान रहे कि मिश्रण बाहर न आए। इसी प्रकार सारी कचौडि़यों को तैयार कर लें। एक कड़ाही में तेल डालकर अच्छी तरह गरम कर दें और आंच धीमी करके कचौडि़या तलें। ये कचौडि़या पकने में बहुत टाइम लेती हैं।
गर्मागर्म कचौड़ी लाल और हरी चटनी के साथ सर्व करें।

----------


## Chandpatna

> सामग्री :
> 2 कप मैदा, 1/2 टी स्पून नमक, 1/4 कप पिघला हुआ घी।
> भरावन के लिए:
> 2 कप बारीक कटी प्याज, 2 टे.स्पून बेसन, 2 टी स्पून धनिया पाउडर, 2 टीस्पून कलौंजी, 2 टीस्पून सौंफ, 2 तेजपत्ते, 3 टे.स्पून बारीक कटा हरा धनिया, 1/2 टी स्पून बारीक कटी हरी मिर्च, 2 टी स्पून लाल मिर्च पाउडर, 1 टी स्पून गरम मसाला, 2 टे.स्पून तेल, नमक स्वादानुसार।
> तलने के लिए रिफाइंड तेल।
> कितने लोगों के लिए : 6
> 
> विधि :
> मैदा में नमक और पिघला हुआ घी डालकर मुलायम गूंध लें। गुंधे हुए मैदा को 12 भागों में बांटकर लोइयां बना लें और गीले कपड़े से ढककर रख दें।
> ...


बहुत अच्छा रेसिपी है. बना कर खाने में मजा आएगा. आप हमें सिखाते रहिये. हम बनाने की कोशिश करेंगे. धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

भवानी इस के साथ अगर आलू कि 
हींग वाली रसे दार भाजी बनाई जाए तो 
कचोडी का मज़ा दुगना हो जाये.
फिर भी  बहुत अच्छी रेसिपी है.
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## Dark Rider

मुझे पसंद है , यहाँ जयपुर में काफी पसंद की जाती है |उम्मीद करता हू सभी को पसंद आएगी ,सब बनाओ और लुफ्त उठाओ |

----------


## kavita25

> सामग्री :
> 2 कप मैदा, 1/2 टी स्पून नमक, 1/4 कप पिघला हुआ घी।
> भरावन के लिए:
> 2 कप बारीक कटी प्याज, 2 टे.स्पून बेसन, 2 टी स्पून धनिया पाउडर, 2 टीस्पून कलौंजी, 2 टीस्पून सौंफ, 2 तेजपत्ते, 3 टे.स्पून बारीक कटा हरा धनिया, 1/2 टी स्पून बारीक कटी हरी मिर्च, 2 टी स्पून लाल मिर्च पाउडर, 1 टी स्पून गरम मसाला, 2 टे.स्पून तेल, नमक स्वादानुसार।
> तलने के लिए रिफाइंड तेल।
> कितने लोगों के लिए : 6
> 
> विधि :
> मैदा में नमक और पिघला हुआ घी डालकर मुलायम गूंध लें। गुंधे हुए मैदा को 12 भागों में बांटकर लोइयां बना लें और गीले कपड़े से ढककर रख दें।
> ...



य ेरसपी अच्छी लगी,सन्डे को पता चलेगा कसी बनती है

----------


## Nisha.Patel

कचोडी पसंद मुझे भी हे बहुत,अच्छी रेसिपी सबको बाटयेगा भवानी जी अकेले अकेले मत खायियेगा +++

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कचोडी पसंद मुझे भी हे बहुत,अच्छी रेसिपी सबको बाटयेगा भवानी जी अकेले अकेले मत खायियेगा +++


निशा जी कि आदत है कि यह कोने में अकेले अकेले खाती हैं ..........

----------


## amol05

*रेसिपी अची है कोइ बनाने वाला हो तो बना के खिला दे आगे की तारीफ तभी होगी*

----------


## Bhawani7000

> *रेसिपी अची है कोइ बनाने वाला हो तो बना के खिला दे आगे की तारीफ तभी होगी*


प्रिय
आपं चिंता क्यो करते है
इसके लिए भवानीजी है ना
बस नाम ही काफी है

हम तो सोच रहे है कि हम अपने रेस्टोरेन्ट में आप सब को बुला हे
फिर सभी सदस्यगण एक साथ बैठक कर अंरतवासना डीरन का मजा लेगे

आपका हमारे यहा अभिनंदन
आपका स्वागत

----------


## guruji

इस पाक विधि में मुझे एक बात गलत लग रही है : 2 चम्मच कलौंजी ?
मेरे विचार से आधा चम्मच कलौंजी काफ़ी होनी चाहिए !
कलौंजी कड़वी होती है और इस मसाले की कम मात्रा ही प्रयोग की जाती है।
लाल मिर्च 2 चम्मच भी ज्यादा है।

----------


## zaykarecipes

bhut achchi recipe hai ye bhi dekh bread kachori recipe in hindi

----------

